# Racy dreams ;)



## Enoxprin (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi guys, I hope everyone is doing well. So a quick question. Do anyone of you have racy dreams about other people who are not your significant other? specially if its someone you know.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Honestly, no. I have only had sexual/racy dreams about my husband.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Sometimes, yes - rarely involves people I know. 

A friend (and colleague) shared with me that she'd had a racy dream about a guy in another department. She found it weird being around him the next day. I suggested she shake it off and mentioned him being gay. She looked at me in shock. "He's not gay!" Sure enough, a few months later, she tells me she saw him out at a bar..... with his boyfriend lol. 

Why do you ask the question?


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

No not yet.. may be it won't happen in future also because I am an nice guy and I don't see every women it that purpose so there is no chance about any sexual/racy dreaming.. because science said that dreaming is all depends on your thinking so may on that conclusion I gave my conclusion..


----------



## Enoxprin (Apr 8, 2014)

So I had this weird dream about this guy that I have not seen in over 3 years. We used to go to school together and I only saw him as a friend back then since he was couple of years younger than me. I have not talked to, seen, or even really thought about him in over 3 years. We were never really even close friends. It was so weird. Although the dream was strictly PG lol so nbd. I just thought it was strange.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Enoxprin said:


> Hi guys, I hope everyone is doing well. So a quick question. Do anyone of you have racy dreams about other people who are not your significant other? specially if its someone you know.


It's actually very normal. And keep in mind for anyone saying no, people only remember approximately 5% of the dreams they have.

In regards to sexual dreams, the common theory is two fold, you're probably horny or you had sex on your mind before sleep, which is what creates the "environment" of the dream. The people within the dream are actually a mirror of qualities you admire, need for a given situation in your life, or wish you had, it's not really about THAT person. 

So if you have a sexual dream about your boss, it's not that you actually WANT to have sex with your boss (well some people do...but you get the idea LOL) it's that your boss possesses a quality that you admire, wish you had, or are in a situation in real life where they would handle it well. Now these are theories.


----------



## changedbeliefs (Jun 13, 2014)

I read something once, that you cannot "invent" people in your dreams, so any person in a dream, is someone you've met. I've had sexual dreams about my wife and other women, sometimes they're totally porno-level, sometimes they're actually like intimate, relationshippy-stuff. I wouldn't read into anything one way or another, dreams are just your brain firing off a zillion neurons from the massive data set of input it's gotten over your entire lifetime. Ride the wave, wake up and tend to your real life.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

When I was married to my first wife, I had to watch her sisters kid for a while at my sister in laws house. 

The SIL and I got along really good and when she came home, I was sitting in the family room and got up to change the channel on the TV (this was back in the mid 70's) and as I got up, she was across the hall in her bedroom getting changed and I got a eye full of her butt. Now why she didn't have the door fully shut is beyond me but I saw what I shouldn't have seen.

 Two nights later I had a real racy dream about my SIL and that God I don't talk in my sleep.


----------

